# What is Your club doing?



## Eagle33 (Apr 3, 2020)

I understand many clubs running some kind of online training. Few coaches posting videos of skills to do at home and it's great to see that some of them actually played before. Many learned that Zoom exists - I didn't know myself.
But what your club is doing as far as your financial commitment? Are they differing/canceling payments?
From what it looks like, we will not be back on the field until July (hopefully earlier than that), which means another 3 month of no training (sorry, I'm not counting online training).


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I understand many clubs running some kind of online training. Few coaches posting videos of skills to do at home and it's great to see that some of them actually played before. Many learned that Zoom exists - I didn't know myself.
> But what your club is doing as far as your financial commitment? Are they differing/canceling payments?
> From what it looks like, we will not be back on the field until July (hopefully earlier than that), which means another 3 month of no training (sorry, I'm not counting online training).


My DDs club....Real....is doing as much as they can.....so are most clubs from talking to friends.....it looks like you are trying to stir things up at a time when nearly everyone and everything is struggling....I could be wrong but even if I am please try being a positive force not a negative one....


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 3, 2020)

Between online school, Girl Scouts meet-ups, one daughter doing online soccer workouts and the other doing online swim team, it feels just as busy as before.. just without the driving!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 3, 2020)

Refund is in order unless you have extra $1500 to throw away.  Govt is giving a few of us on here some rebate $$$ to go spend somewhere to boost the economy. None for the rich folks on here though.  I'm getting some and I'm super grateful ETOL.  Maybe I should pay for that new online soccer trainer Guru that hits my nFB news feed every day.  He' charging $49.95 a month to get one, 1 on 1 video chat a week and some new zoom course. Their doing all this so they can make a buck and find a way to keep the rest. It should be done on a per case by case.  Good coach and family man, keep the money and help my kid not go crazy.  Or, demand a refund if you got lied to this year or last year.  All coach has to do is say his business took a whack and he will get a raise and kick back and get away from all these crazy parents.  Good coaches have had it hard too you guys.  TY to all the good coaches out there


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Apr 3, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I understand many clubs running some kind of online training. Few coaches posting videos of skills to do at home and it's great to see that some of them actually played before. Many learned that Zoom exists - I didn't know myself.
> But what your club is doing as far as your financial commitment? Are they differing/canceling payments?
> From what it looks like, we will not be back on the field until July (hopefully earlier than that), which means another 3 month of no training (sorry, I'm not counting online training).


Club is taking our money as usual and justifying it by saying we are training online. Of course the coaches are struggling but so are many parents.  I am pretty sure very few parents would have signed up if they knew they were paying full price for weak zoom social distancing “training”.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 3, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> Club is taking our money as usual and justifying it by saying we are training online. Of course the coaches are struggling but so are many parents.  I am pretty sure very few parents would have signed up if they knew they were paying full price for weak zoom social distancing “training”.


Why don't you leave the club then? Would seem like a better solution than complaining on a forum?


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Why don't you leave the club then? Would seem like a better solution than complaining on a forum?


Why don;t you finally leave the forum. Your takes are so off and full of BS dude.  What flavor do you like?  JK, just having fun today Sunil


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 3, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> Club is taking our money as usual and justifying it by saying we are training online. Of course the coaches are struggling but so are many parents.  I am pretty sure very few parents would have signed up if they knew they were paying full price for weak zoom social distancing “training”.


Get your money back.  Ask nicely.  All they have to do is refund you the money and then file a claim with Govt.  I think some of us are going to get a check from the govt ever month for a while.  I saw National Guard parked down the street too.  These grocery stores are infested with germs and Corona.  I'm scared to walk in one of those places. Im staying home and waiting for my check that I deserve and so do all of you.  Refunds are coming.  My buddy doen;t have to pay rent.  He rents a room (got a divorce) and the Landlord said, "Free rent this month."  Cool dude with lot's of money and helping out my friend in a tough time.


----------



## Frank (Apr 3, 2020)

Wanting to get back to the field......


----------



## timbuck (Apr 3, 2020)

Our next payment for our 07 daughter isn't due until June.  For the 04s, their season technically hasn't ended yet because there is no state cup.  So nobody has really registered for the olders yet.  Which means that money will dry up soon.  If there is a fall season, I won't complain about costs. As it stands right now, we're only a few weeks without actual "practice."  It's a good thing.  My kids have been outside messing around with a ball more than ever.
I do wonder how many coaches will come back to coach full time though.  Many of them are going to have to take up extra work to cover any shortfall if they don't get paid for a month or 2.  Will they find better paying options that don't require them to spend their weekends in Norco?  Or maybe they take another job and just coach 1 or 2 teams instead of 4+.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 3, 2020)

Local coaching will grow imho


----------



## Chalklines (Apr 4, 2020)

reminding us club fees are due


----------



## blam (Apr 4, 2020)

Covid 19 was already in the news in January and I was unsure that we may have soccer this year. Although the airways was mostly about impeachment so it was easy to miss news about covid19 back in January.


----------



## tjinaz (Apr 5, 2020)

I think a lot of these clubs are simply trying to stay relevant.  Once the kids hit 13 there is a drop in participation year over year.  Those that are doing it to be social,  be with their friends and out of habit are out.  We have weekly team meetings where the kids talk about what they are doing and the coach gives them challenges.  Seeing less and less participation. Think the clubs are trying to stay involved in the kids lives so when we are allowed to play again they come back.  Going to be a tough road.  Think this will be a record year of kids dropping out, not just soccer but all team sports.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m thinking that you will see about a 25% drop in teams playing fall soccer leagues.  
Calsouth just sent an indefinite cancellation of all events until further notice.   I don’t see anyone playing soccer until mid to late June.    July will be a vacation month for all.  Teams will have to submit rosters by early August without collecting  fees yet.


----------



## Dirtnap (May 1, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I’m thinking that you will see about a 25% drop in teams playing fall soccer leagues.
> Calsouth just sent an indefinite cancellation of all events until further notice.   I don’t see anyone playing soccer until mid to late June.    July will be a vacation month for all.  Teams will have to submit rosters by early August without collecting  fees yet.


from what I am hearing and seeing it looks to be about 40-50%


----------



## socalkdg (May 1, 2020)

05 Girls.   Zoom twice a week, zero financial commitment, all 18 girls participating, plus we have a keeper.  The team just needs people to get healthy and soccer to resume.


----------

